# Where did the monthly contests go?



## er111a (Feb 10, 2012)

I miss them :"(


----------



## mishele (Feb 10, 2012)

This thread was right under the one you just started......
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ber-officially-run-organise-apply-within.html


----------



## johncam (Oct 27, 2012)

me too.......


----------



## bluehouse (May 2, 2013)

I want to participate in it, when it will held?? Can anyone mention time and date.


----------



## Basil5278 (Jun 13, 2013)

sunniva said:


> A scientific truth does not triumph by convincing its opponents and making them see the light,
> but rather because its opponents eventually *die* and a new generation grows up that is familiar with it.​



Yes. Absolutely. 
.
.
.
I have no idea why you posted that though!


----------



## ratssass (Jan 15, 2014)

...i like turtles


----------



## Mr.EightA (Jan 15, 2014)

ratssass said:


> ...i like turtles



.....I like ninjas!


----------



## mishele (Jan 15, 2014)

Mr.EightA said:


> .....I like ninjas!



I like ninja turtles eating Bacon!!


----------



## Mr.EightA (Jan 16, 2014)

mishele said:


> I like ninja turtles eating Bacon!!


 Did you say eating bacon ninja turtles?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 16, 2014)

Mr.EightA said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I like ninja turtles eating Bacon!!
> ...



That is just ... nevermind ...


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 17, 2014)

Someone has too much time and bacon on their hands!
Nancy


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2014)

Mr.EightA said:


> Did you say eating bacon ninja turtles?  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=64623"/>



That just made my day!! Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 17, 2014)

Monthly Contest?  What monthly contest.  I categorically deny any knowledge of this alleged contest of which you speak.


----------



## Hosanna (Jan 23, 2014)

Monthly contests for photography?

Photo Contest - photo.net


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 23, 2014)

er111a said:


> I miss them :"(



Shhh.. the first rule about the Monthly contest is that you don't talk about the monthly contest.  Sheesh!


----------



## shawie (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm confused...are there still monthly contests being held...or not?  Are they usually held my staff members or is it just regular member controlled?  I just saw the winner for December I thought that was pretty neat.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 27, 2014)

shawie said:


> I'm confused...are there still monthly contests being held...or not? Are they usually held my staff members or is it just regular member controlled? I just saw the winner for December I thought that was pretty neat.



Yes, the monthly contests are held bi-annually and then judged on a semi-quarterly basis.   Lol


----------

